# Habe mein Boot "gepimpt"



## danny877 (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

vor ca. 3 Wochen habe ich mir vorgenommen ich könnte ja mal ein bisschen an meinem Boot rumbasteln und es etwas annehmlicher machen. Heute Abend bin ich zu 99% fertig geworden und möchte euch mal zeigen was ich so alles wie getan habe.

Vorneweg ein paar Eckdaten zum Boot:
Baujahr 1991
Länge 3,90
Breite 1,65
Tiefgang 15cm
Freibord 30cm
Gewicht 130 kg
Zuladung 240 kg (Platz für 3 Personen)

Ein grösseres Boot kommt für mich nicht in Frage da ich es zum einen am Rhein und aber auch als Ruderboot auf Seen verwenden möchte.

Nun zu den jeweiligen Veränderungen:

Als erstes hat es mich gestört dass ich bei längeren Boots- bzw. Angeltouren nach 1-2 Stunden immer Kreuzschmerzen bekam. Also habe ich mich nach neuen Bootssitzen umgeschaut. Bei Ebay gab es zwar ein paar Angebote, preislich waren sie aber meiner Meinung nur bedingt interessant. Fündig wurde ich bei Hener-Marine welche mir für einen unschlagbaren Preis von 45 EUR je Stück, zwei allpa "Coach" Bootssitze angeboten haben. Zusätzlich zu diesen habe ich noch für 15 EUR je Stück zwei 360Grad Drehteller besorgt. Die Sitze habe ich mit jeweils 4 Maschinenschrauben (rostfrei) und grossen Unterlagsscheiben sowie Muttern direkt auf die GFK-Klappen/Lucken in der Mitte und am Heck des Bootes befestigt. Damit durch die Bewegung beim Rudern nicht die Klappe/Lucke auf denen der Sitz befestigt ist, sich bewegen kann, habe ich die Klappe in der Mitte rechts und links mit zwei Klappschahnieren gesichert.




click to enlarge



click to enlarge

Als nächstes überlegte ich mir, dass es von Vorteil wäre, für den Fall dass ich mich nicht vom Angeln losreissen kann und es doch mal zu dunkel wird, eine Bootsbeleuchtung zu installieren. So kaufte ich mir ebenfalls bei Hener-Marine für den Bug eine kombinierte rot/grün Lampe mit Chromabdeckung (15 EUR) und für das Heck einen 50cm klappbaren Verchromten-Lampenmast mit weissen Rundumlicht (35 EUR). Beide haben zwar keinen BSH Aufdruck, aber für den Notfall denke ich mir wird es ausreichen. Die Kabel dafür habe ich unter dem Rand welcher innen um das Boot verläuft verlegt.




click to enlarge
 


click to enlarge
 


click to enlarge
 
Den Ein- und Ausschalter für das Licht habe ich direkt neben dem Sitz am Heck verbaut. Der Schalter kommt aus einem Elektronik-Bastelladen in Freiburg und hat mich 2 EUR gekostet.




click to enlarge
 
Als nächstes kam die Elektrik dran. Zuerst habe ich alle alten Kabel und Verbindungen aus dem Boot entfernt und neue Kabel verlegt. Bisher war die Batterie im Heck eingebaut. Aufgrund der besseren Gewichtsverteilung habe ich sie nun im Zuge des Umbau in die Mitte unter den Sitz verfrachtet. Da lt. Aussage in einem Boote-Forum GFK Batteriesäureunempfindlich ist, habe ich sie nur mit einem dicken Handtuch unterlegt und mit einem schnellspannähnlichen Gurt in der Lucke unterhalb des Sitz befestigt. Von der Batterie aus geht eine 50 [SIZE=-1]qmm[/SIZE] Batteriekabel direkt ins Heck. Dort stand ich dann vor dem Problem wie ich nun eine so dickes Kabel mit dem E-Motor, dem Echolot und der Beleuchtung verbinden soll. Nachdem ich bei einem Autozubehör-Grosshändler war, welcher mich dann weiter zum LKW-Grosshändler schickte, fragte ich diesem um Rat. Ich hatte Glück. Der LKW-Grosshändler konnte mir zwar direkt nicht helfen aber ein anwesender Kunde gab mir den Tip ich sollte doch mal zu einem Elektrogrosshandel gehen und mir mal die 36 Ampere Stark/Drehstrom Stecker anschauen. Gesagt getan bin ich zum Elektrogrosshändler und habe ihm mein Problem geschildert. Wie erwartet war es die Lösung für mich. Ein 36 Ah Stecker besitzt nämlich 5 PINS in ungefähr der gleichen Stärke die auch die Anschlusskabel des Elektro-Motor haben. So bin ich also hingegangen und habe die beiden 50er Kabel grosszügig entisoliert und in jeweils 5 gleichgrosse Stränge aufgeteilt. Die jeweils 5 Stränge pro Kabel habe ich dann einzeln verzwirbelt und von hinten in einen Stecker gebaut. Die empfohlene Zugentlastung für das Kabel, welche dafür da ist dass man beim Auseinanderziehen der Stecker nicht ausversehen einen der 5 Stränge aus der Befestigung im Stecker reisst, hat durch zudrehen des Deckels auch super funktioniert. Damit man Plus und Minus nicht verwechseln kann habe ich von der Batterie kommend auf Plus den männlichen Stecker und auf minus den weiblichen Stecker gebaut. Da nun mein Elektro-Motor pro Stecker nur 2 Pins belegt hat, hatte ich noch jeweils 3 Pins übrig von welchen ich jeweils zwei pro Stecker für Beleuchtung und Echolot verwendet habe. Die Batterie on Bord ist eine 105 Ah Varta Solarbattiere (Verbraucherbatterie). Die habe ich mir neu bei einem Autohändler für 110 EUR gekauft. Die dicken Batterie-Kabel die jetzt in das Heck führen habe ich ebenfalls unter dem Rand, welcher innen im Boot verläuft, verlegt. Hierfür habe ich einfach 5 Winkeleisen mit zwei Löchern versehen und mit zwei Komponenten-Kleber am Boot unter dem Rand geklebt. Dann mit Kabelbinder die Stromkabel daran befestigt. Hält auf diese Weise bombenfest.




click to enlarge
 


click to enlarge
 
Mein Echolot ist ein Lowrance X-125 welches ich als portables  gekauft hatte. Da es mich gestört hat immer das Echolot auf den Bootsboden zu stellen, musste ich mir was überlegen wie ich es befestigen konnte. Wenn ich dann noch das Echolot über die Batterie im Boot anschliesse, habe ich gleich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen. Zum einen steht es nicht mehr auf dem Boden zum anderen kann ich über den Bildschirm des Echolot auch den Ladezustand der Batterie überwachen. Da ich auf dem Rhein im Heck an der Aussenborder-Pinne sitze, auf einem See aber in der Mitte des Bootes rudern muss, brauchte ich eine Lösung die flexible ist. Nach langem suchen und überlegen kam ich auf die Idee es mit einen TFT/LCD Halter zu versuchen. Die Flexibilität eines solchen Halters, sollte meine Anforderungen den Bildschirm je nach Bedarf und Sonneneinstrahlung zu drehen und zu kippen eigentlich erfüllen. So kaufte ich also bei Pearl für 20 EUR einen solchen Halter. Passt perfekt und der Bildschirm lässt sich sogar innerhalb 30 Sekunden zwecks Diebstahlschutz wieder demontieren. Einfach beide Stecker raus und den Bildschirm aus der Rasterhalterung lösen. Den Echolotgeber habe ich mit einem Metallwinkel an einer schon vorhandenen Metallplatte unten am Heck mit zwei kleinen Maschinenschrauben befestigt.




click to enlarge
 


click to enlarge
 
Da meine Freundin hin und wieder auch mal mit auf dem Boot ist und auf einem See gerne mal vom Boot aus schwimmen gehen möchte habe ich am Heck noch eine Bootsleiter befestigen lassen. Das habe ich nicht selber gemacht sondern von einem Bootsladen erledigen lassen. Kosten 110 EUR. (20 EUR für eine gebrauchte Badeleiter 90 EUR für die Herstellung und Befestigung der Leiterhalterung) Das hätte ich selber so nicht hinbekommen da mir die Maschinen zum Erstellen eines individuellen  Halters gefehlt haben.



click to enlarge
 
Zu guter letzt wollte ich noch einen Hilfsspiegel am Boot haben an welchen der E-Motor befestigt werden sollte. 
Grund dafür war zum einen dass mir vor kurzem mal der Motorschub mitten auf dem Rhein in der Hauptstrom gefehlt hat und ich nur mit mühe es schaffte an den Rand zu kommen. Damals wusste ich noch nicht was kaputt war und musste das Boot 500 Meter zu Fuss am Rand den Rhein hochziehen um dann in ruhigem Wasser noch mal 45 min. gegen den Strom zu meiner Slipstelle rudern. Im nachhinein hätte ich mir zwar die Anstrengungen an dem Tag ersparen können, denn es war nur ein gebrochener Scherstift aufgrund meinem Bedienfehler vom Vorwärtsgang mit 1/4 Gas direkt in den Rückwärtsgang zu schalten, trotzdem wäre ein E-Motor hilfreich und von Vorteil gewesen. 
Zweitens ärgert es mich immer beim Angeln den 2 Takter anzuwerfen nur um mal schnell 20 Meter weiter zu fahren oder aufgrund dessen das dass Boot abgetrieben ist, mich wieder zur eigentlichen Angelstelle zu bringen.
Da ich im Heck nicht von hinten innen an den Spiegel rankomme um den Hilfsspiegel mit Maschinenschrauben und Muttern zu sichern, musste ich mir eine andere Art der Befestigung überlegen. Den Tipp dafür bekam ich im Boote-Forum. Die Lösung war: Hohlraumdübel mit rostfreien Schrauben zu verwenden. Nach 2 misslungenen Versuchen mit billigen Dübeln habe ich mir 4 Fischer Hohlraumdübel besorgt und konnte so den Spiegel inkl. E-Motor optimal befestigen. Den Hilfsspiegel habe ich übrigens von einem netten Boardi in einem Boote Forum gegen Erstattung der Versandkosten geschenkt bekommen.




click to enlarge
 


click to enlarge
 


click to enlarge
 

Das Boot wird nun angetrieben von einem Yamaha 2 T Aussenborder mit |kopfkrat.... sagen wir mal |kopfkrat so ca. 3,68 KW :g und einem Minn Kota 55 EX Elektro-Aussenborder.


Was mir jetzt zum krönenden Abschluss meiner Bootsbastelzeit noch fehlt, sind zwei qualitativ hochwertige, fest zu installierende, Schlepprutenhalter im hintern Teil des Bootes. Diese werde ich nach meinen Urlaub, in zwei Wochen, bestellen und montieren. Ich werde zwei Down East D-11 Schlepprutenhalter kaufen. Erst wollte ich diese in den USA bestellen da der Preis hier in Deutschland inkl. Sondierung der Angebote bei Ebay meines Erachtens zu weit weg vom US Preis lagen. Nun habe ich aber doch, nach mehrfachen bemühen von google, einen Internet-Shop in Deutschland gefunden welcher mir die D-11 für den tollen Preis von 35 EUR je Stück inkl. der neuen Verlängerung anbietet.


Soviel also zu meiner abendlichen Beschäftigung der letzten 3 Wochen mit Ausnahme der Tage wo ich angeln war. 
Bei den Temperaturen hier in Freiburg hat es trotz dass ich in der Garage gewerkelt habe viel Schweiss gekostet. Genauso hat es mir aber auch, wenn man jetzt sieht wie es geworden ist und dass alles so funktioniert wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, viel Spass bereitet. 

Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt auch alles geschrieben was ich so gemacht & recherchiert habe und auf was man achten muss. 
Falls jemand Detailfragen hat, kann er sie gerne hier im Thread stellen.


----------



## BennyO (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Habe mein Boot "gepimpt"*

Da hast du dir ja viel Arbei gemacht
Aber sieht super aus



Gruß Benny


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Habe mein Boot "gepimpt"*

Klasse gemacht, klasse geschrieben!!


----------



## krauthi (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Habe mein Boot "gepimpt"*

respekt#r vor der tollen leistung
da ich selber auch mein boot so umgebaut habe(zu sehen bei pikepoint.de) weiß ich was da an arbeit drin steckt 

gruß krauthi


----------



## Forellenhunter (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Habe mein Boot "gepimpt"*

Saubere Arbeit. Als Bootsbesitzer weiss ich, wieviel Schweiss das kostet.
Grüße
FH


----------



## HD4ever (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Habe mein Boot "gepimpt"*

Hast du fein gemacht !!! #6
du wirst feststsellen das gute Bootssitze das beste sind was du dir selber antun kannst ... :q ... hatte mir in meinem Terhi die gleichen eingebaut und auf einmal was das ja sooooo was von bequem im Gegenstz zu vorher... 
Der Rest der Anbauten ist auch klasse gemacht - denke eine klasse Verschönerung und Wertsteigerung für dein Boot !


----------



## Norge-Träumer (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Habe mein Boot "gepimpt"*

Hut ab!!!!!!#6#6#6#6


----------



## wallek (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Habe mein Boot "gepimpt"*

Hallo,

sieht ja echt schön aus dein fertiges Boot! Respekt!!!!!!#6

Sag mal reicht eigendlich die Leistung noch aus bei den vielen Anbauteilen???? 3,68 Ps sind ja nicht grad viel?#h


----------



## Rabi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Habe mein Boot "gepimpt"*

Hey Daniel,

was'n Höllengerät! Gratuliere! Da kannste echt drauf stolz sein!

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Habe mein Boot "gepimpt"*

Na Daniel,

dann weiss ich ja jetzt warum ich keine Meldungen zum Angeln bekommen habe die letzten Tage 
Sieht klasse aus, der Aufwand hat sich wohl gelohnt, Respekt!
Aber jetzt wird mal wieder gefischt, du hast da noch ne Rechnung offen am Rhein


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Habe mein Boot "gepimpt"*

Moin Daniel, schöne Arbeit. Aber mit der Beleuchtung..... na ich weiß nicht. Ich wurde vorletzten Sonntag hier in Deutschland von der Waspo kontrolliert. Meine Backbord/Steuerbord Beleuchtung ist ähnlich (noch). Da es keine BSH-beleuchtung ist, kostet das 35.--€. Bei mir nur ( zum Glück) ne Mündliche Verwarnung. Nur so bei se Way.  Und Petri mit dem schönen Boot.


----------



## felix181 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Habe mein Boot "gepimpt"*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Daniel, schöne Arbeit. Aber mit der Beleuchtung..... na ich weiß nicht. Ich wurde vorletzten Sonntag hier in Deutschland von der Waspo kontrolliert. Meine Backbord/Steuerbord Beleuchtung ist ähnlich (noch). Da es keine BSH-beleuchtung ist, kostet das 35.--€. Bei mir nur ( zum Glück) ne Mündliche Verwarnung. Nur so bei se Way.  Und Petri mit dem schönen Boot.


Ich habe den Bootsschein schon vor längerer Zeit gemacht und damals war vorgeschrieben für Boote unter 7m Länge muss ein weisses Rundumlicht geführt werden und, *wenn möglich*, Seitenlichter. Weiters besteht die Einschränkung, dass wenn ein Boot auch das weisse Rundumlicht nicht führen kann, ein Nachtfahrverbot besteht.
Ich würde daher diese Lichter einfach abmontieren - ist es halt nicht möglich sie zu führen.
Wenn die so vertrottelt sind, ein Bussgeld wegen der nicht BSH-Beleuchtung zu verhängen, dann eben weg mit dem Krempel den eh keiner braucht. Bei einem Boot in der Grösse ist es eh nicht zwingend vorgeschrieben, also schlagt sie mit ihren eigenen Waffen, nämlich treu nach Vorschrift.


----------



## danny877 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Habe mein Boot "gepimpt"*

soeben brachte mir der Postler meine neuen Down-East D11 inkl. der neuen D12 Verlängerung. Einfach geil die Teile :vik:

Bestellt habe ich die Donnerstag abend per Bankeinzug bei www.schleppfischer.de im Trolling-Shop für 36,90 je Stück.
Einen freundlichen & schnellen Service erhählt man bei denen -> sehr zu empfehlen #6

Heute abend werden sie eingebaut.


----------



## danny877 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Habe mein Boot "gepimpt"*

so sie sind verbaut |rolleyes


----------



## HsPray (30. September 2007)

*AW: Habe mein Boot "gepimpt"*

Nabend

Mal ne frage wie ist den der minn kota motor ? Ich könnte so einen bekommen bin mir aber noch nicht sicher.
Ist er jetzt stufenlos oder mit stufen ? Weil er hat ja diese maximizer system (könnte auch aus dem Beate uhse Katalog sein ;-) ) 
Welche batterie hast du und wie lange kannst du fahren ? 
Wie viel ist so ein Motor noch wert ?

Danke dir 

MFG 
Thomas


----------



## danny877 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Habe mein Boot "gepimpt"*

ich bin mit dem Motor sehr zufrieden. 
Ja er ist Stufenlos. Es stehen zwar zahlen im Vorwärts und Rückwärtsgang drauf aber trotzdem ist er stufenlos regelbar.

Ich habe eine 105 Ah Solar- Arbeitsbatterie im Boot. Das längste was ich damit auf dem Restrhein/Altrhein unterwegs war (schleppend) waren ca. 2,5 Stunden. Danach lief der Motor nur noch sehr sehr langsam.

Was er noch wert ist kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. Schaue doch mal was die neuen Vergleichbaren so kosten und bezahle max. 1/3 - 1/4 diesen Preises.


----------



## HsPray (30. September 2007)

*AW: Habe mein Boot "gepimpt"*

Hallo

Fein Danke für deine antwort.Also ich soll 175 dafür zahlen ! aber ich glaube das ist er auch wert.Wenn ich so sehe was die normalen enduras schon kosten bei ebay usw ... So habe ich aber stufenlos und einen mit 25 kp schub.
Nunja 2,5 std is ja nun nich der hammer. War das voll schub ? 

Nunja ich bin ja mit einem kleinen angelboot mit einem Leergewicht von 100 kilo unterwegs.Is ja auch eine andere Klasse.
Vielleicht schaffe ich da ein bissel mehr ... also so 5 std am wasser sollten schon drinne sein ! 

Mfg und Danke 


Thomas


----------



## danny877 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Habe mein Boot "gepimpt"*



HsPray schrieb:


> Nunja 2,5 std is ja nun nich der hammer. War das voll schub ?
> Thomas



vielleicht hielt er damals auch ein bissl länger - ist schon einige Zeit her. 
Wir sind da erst ca. 200 Meter gegen stärkere Strömung in die Schleuse gefahren, danach im Restrhein manchmal mit Vollschub rumgedüst oder haben ihn einfach nur langsam laufen gelassen um auf der Stelle stehen zu können.

(bytheway: da könnte ich eigentlich auch mal wieder mit dem Boot angeln gehen und ausprobieren wie lange er hält und Dir dann berichten ;-)


----------



## Lausitzerangler (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Habe mein Boot "gepimpt"*

Kannst Du bitte nochmal die Bilder von deinem Umbau einstellen, da ich ähnliches vor habe.

Mfg Juri


----------



## detlefb (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Habe mein Boot "gepimpt"*



Lausitzerangler schrieb:


> Kannst Du bitte nochmal die Bilder von deinem Umbau einstellen, da ich ähnliches vor habe.
> 
> Mfg Juri




guckste hier:  http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/578/14/       |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Lausitzerangler (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Habe mein Boot "gepimpt"*

Vielen Dank Detlef


----------



## HD4ever (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Habe mein Boot "gepimpt"*

und ?
hast du deinen neuen 25 PS Motor aufm Rhein schon getestet ???
geht bestimmt gut ab damit denke ich :m


----------

